# March 2012 MotM



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Member of the Month








March 2012 

Beating Midge by a pair of votes and coming head and shoulders above the nearest other nominee. 








SGMAlice

Beating Midge by a pair of votes and coming head and shoulders above the nearest other nominee. 

Alice has been a member of Heresy since August of 2010 and may be best noted for her work on the Asagard Sector alongside Creator of Chaos and Haskanael. Alice also commands her own regiment of the Death Korps of Krieg, her 'Endless Oblivion', in addition to now working on her own chapter, The Children of the Dragon.

Normally the Member of the Month is asked to fill out a quizette so that all of Heresy can get to know them that much better. But this time around we will forgo that. It is with my deepest regrets that I have only now learned that last month SGMAlice was hospitalized and has been unable to return to Heresy since.


As always, congratulations to Alice for being this March's Member of the Month. I doubt I am alone in the hope that her health improves, and in the coming weeks will see to giving aid to her most recent large scale work.​


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and Get well soon Alice


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats Alice!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Alice and more importantly get well soon!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

brutal. best wishes. always enjoyed your comments.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's to a speedy recovery then! I hope you get well soon Alice!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Best wishes to Alice, hopes she feels better soon and congrats on MotM!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice one Alice, all the best on your recovery, hospital sucks.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ola and congratz Alice! :victory:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Get well soon, best wishes.

Oh, and most definitely a worthy MoTM, so 'grats on that.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats Alice and Get well soon.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Conga rats and get well soon SGM.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Better make it out of there before the Health Bill comes into effect! Anyhows, hope you get better and congratulations


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Get well soon Alice! And congratulations on a well deserved award.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

get well soon Alice, cant wait to see you on Heresy again.

congrats for the MotM award.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats and get well soon.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Alice on winning Member of the Month, hope you have a speedy recovery and all is well on your side of things!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats, best wishes and hope you get well soon.

Sterling choice for MOTM. I recently came back from a xmas hiatus, and mere minutes after i made my first post i had a 'welcome back' PM from Alice. We have awesome forum members :victory:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Alice and all the best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations Alice. its sad you could not be here when you won, I hope you see it when you get back!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Get well soon Alice!

A well deserved MotM! :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Good on ya' and get better!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats Alice! Get well soon!:good:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations and I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Get well soon


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Watch out for the congo rats, Alice.

I didn't read the whole thread, I only saw that you won and that others are well wishing, so I'll jump on the looted wagon and wish you better.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Get well soon Alice! Conga'ing with rats is apparently dangerous, so I recommend you refrain from it in future.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I was just informed that i won MotM for the month of March.

As i have returned i would like to thank you all for your votes and your get well messages.
I am endeavoring to continue my work in the Asagard Sector project, not necessarily with my former position but continue none the less, with the permission of its original creator.

Alice


----------

